Ask HN: What kind of projects do you use with Go language? - todotask
======
mrahbar
What do you mean with 'use with Go'? Directly speaking that would be
Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, Grafana they are all write in Go for the most
part which I use on the daily basis. On the other hand I write also Go code at
work where I mostly use Go libraries like cobra, gorilla and stuff like that
for cli and server aps.

